# over 60 cdr's of Mp3 albums



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

SO i was really into mp3's few years back but since only use lossless music, so what should i do destroy these or offer them up?

99% is from my orignals cd's. rock, rap, and much more....

????


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

DAT said:


> SO i was really into mp3's few years back but since only use lossless music, so what should i do destroy these or offer them up?
> 
> 99% is from my orignals cd's. rock, rap, and much more....
> 
> ????


Donate them! 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

